

Apple Watch's Hidden Diagnostic Port to Allow Battery Straps, Innovative Add-Ons - Errorcod3
http://hothardware.com/news/apple-watchs-hidden-diagnostic-ports-opens-floodgates-for-battery-straps-innovative-accessories

======
duncan_bayne
Hah!

[http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story...](http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=Diagnostic_Port.txt)

The spirit of Burrell & Woz lives on :)

